# big darby



## jgrasty7 (Apr 26, 2008)

So I fished the big darby yesterday. The weather was beautiful and I only saw a handful of people, non of whom were fishing. I began fishing around 9:15am and stopped at 3pm. I caught 7 smallmouths and 4 rockbass. I used a buzzbait for the first time in my life and much to my excitement caught a 12, 14, and 15 in smallmouth w/it. The others I caught w/a rebel craw, another crayfish lure, and one w/a black spinnerbait. Now I'm excited to use that buzzbait at several other locales. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Where part of Darby. All I get there is snags, snags and more snags.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The entire river has snags. I'm sure there were snags where he was fishing. I am also certain there were fish where you were fishing. Location isn't always the golden key to success. 

CG


----------



## jgrasty7 (Apr 26, 2008)

I parked my truck at the canoe livery near the metro park and fished upstream. The three larger ones came from a big hole maybe a 1/4 mile upstream from the bridge. The hole was 3.5ft and probably 100-150 yards long. The snags weren't a problem w/the buzzbait.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yes! you have discovered the best big smallmouth bait for shallow creeks. 
Now dont tell anybody ok


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

snags = cover = baitfish+creatures+fish


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"Location isn't always the golden key to success."*

critter, dude...location is ALWAYS the key to success! Presentation?...well...I guess in the right location, it could be a factor.

Kinda goes against the old adage that "catching fish is easy, it's the finding them that's tough", but...

...personally, I have more trouble with the finding.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if you want to get philisophical...you don't know if the fish are there or not unless you are using the right presentation.

but everyday is different. somedays you catch all you want on any lure in one place. Other times its many different places one one specific lure.

I think he was referring to the fact that there are alot of fish in darby. So you should always be able to catch a few no matter where you are.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I've heard so much about this hole. I know the area. But I can't see the hole. Which makes me think I'm missing something that everyone else can clearly see. One day I'm going to just walk down the creek until I fall into something.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Got a buzzbait convert!

Gotta love that thing.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Location isn't always the golden key to success.
> CG


The key to success is finding productive habitat in/around that location


----------



## jgrasty7 (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2928063&id=504570643&ref=mf
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2928066&id=504570643&ref=mf
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2928064&id=504570643&ref=mf
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2928065&id=504570643&ref=mf

I hope these links work, cause I don't know how to post pics on here and tried searching but not much is coming up.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

to add to the darby report, fished it for about and hour last week, awesome creek, caught 7 small and two spots, all but two 13-16. the fish where everywhere you just needed to know what you where doing, my friend got skunked. the darters where way cooler than the smallies, three state endangered species one of which is federally threatend in one riffle, what a treat!
try an ex-rap or a spook, fish it fast then speed up


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

riverKing said:


> to add to the darby report, fished it for about and hour last week, awesome creek, caught 7 small and two spots, all but two 13-16. the fish where everywhere you just needed to know what you where doing, my friend got skunked. the darters where way cooler than the smallies, three state endangered species one of which is federally threatend in one riffle, what a treat!
> try an ex-rap or a spook, fish it fast then speed up


What is a ex-rap or spook? I'm a real novice.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

x-rap is a minnow type suspending rapala bait, very nice looking bait but pricey. spook awesome topwater minnow type lure, moves side to side action on topwater and stays in the strike zone for a long time. you could lose alot of the x-raps in the darby or any creek for all that matters. def try a spook though!


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

When people are talking about x-raps are they talking about the jerk-bait looking one or normal crankbait (or both?).


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the jerkbait, they bounce of off rocks well otherwise i wouldnt risk them in smaller waters.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> The key to success is finding productive habitat in/around that location


I agree. As Danshady alluded to previously......if he found snags.........then he should have found fish.  

Another way of saying it, I could give him my favorite honey hole and he would go there and get snagged a LOT. 

"you can lead a horse to water"

CG


----------



## Aaron Scott (Mar 6, 2008)

hey iv fished the darby forever and use my pelican boat on it and a great spot for smallies is past trapper johns i recommend gander mt bulk tubes black with red flake and stuff a 1/8 wt in it. also a chigger craw texas rig 3/16. you'll catch 20 to 30 in a day also throw it in the current. have fun!!!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Scotts got the right idea. Nothing better than Tubes. Pitch them into the current and let em go, also pitch them in the deep cuts right after the current.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Sssh........

Giving out honey holes on a fragile and delicate stream for all the lurkers to see! Shame on you!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Basskisser1 said:


> Sssh........
> 
> Giving out honey holes on a fragile and delicate stream for all the lurkers to see! Shame on you!



I'm hoping this was meant as Sarcasm. You can pretty much catch smallmouth anywhere in the Darby, I'm pretty sure it isn't a well kept secret. Hundreds of people canoe and fish this stretch daily anyway.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

no secret there. Everyone knows about the small mouth there.
The perch that are in Praire oaks , Now thats a secret


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

The stupidity continues...

No, everyone doesn't know about the smallmouth in our streams. No, there aren't "hundreds" canoeing and fishing it daily. And, no, not everyone is C&R minded or understanding of just how fragile these lotic resources truly are.

There is NOTHING to be gained by naming the flow, and certainly nothing to be gained by naming specific holes or stretches. You wanna brag? Fine...have at it...just leave the details out. 

Problem is, once you kids figure out that the grown-ups were right...it's too late.

Any of you smart guys wanna venture a guess on how long it takes a smallmouth to reach 18" in a central Ohio creek?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Approx 12-14 years or so.....give or take a mild winter or two.

Wiper, I agree with you completely. That's why I told the guy earlier in the thread that there are snags everywhere in the Darby.

CG


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Cry me a river.

The darby has a bag limit of 1 fish over 15 inches and is well posted and patrolled. Anyone who has rented a canoe at trapper johns and ever fished a day in their life knows the darby has small mouth in it. Which believe it or not, is "hundreds" of people.

Don't bash someone on here for catching fish and posting location and lure.




Wiper Swiper said:


> The stupidity continues...
> 
> No, everyone doesn't know about the smallmouth in our streams. No, there aren't "hundreds" canoeing and fishing it daily. And, no, not everyone is C&R minded or understanding of just how fragile these lotic resources truly are.
> 
> ...


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx



> *Smallmouth Bass Big Darby Creek from St. Rt. 762 to U.S. 40;* Little Beaver Creek from OH-PA border to St. Rt. 7; Sandusky River from Ballville Dam to Twp. Rd. 143 in Seneca Co.; Hocking River from St. Rt. 278 to St. Rt. 93; Stillwater River from Frederick-Garland Rd. to St. Rt. 718 *1 15 inches *


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Get a life Swiper. If one shouldn't name a flow, there would be little use for this fishing report website in the first place. And they are right, EVERYONE who knows a damn about the natural world in Central Ohio knows that Darby is a fishery in itself. It's no secret. Please, step down from the soap box.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Grow a brain, Mushi.

You're obviously young, naive, and ignorant to the power of the world wide web. And, just to be clear, fishing reports that name specifics do harm the resource especially with respect to lotic bronze.

The carrying capacity of a stream is finite. The angling pressure it may recieve is not. I guess the thrill of the hunt is lost on you kids. Growing up in an instant gratification society has caused you to defend what is easy without a thought towards the consequences.

I'll stay on my soap box, thank you. I value what is wild, and have seen first hand what a few big mouths can do to small flows. Yes, the Darby is a small flow. Please, show it a little respect. Or, is that another antiquated concept dismissed by your generation?


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Grow a brain, Mushi.
> 
> You're obviously young, naive, and ignorant to the power of the world wide web. And, just to be clear, fishing reports that name specifics do harm the resource especially with respect to lotic bronze.
> 
> ...


Noone said anything about not showing the river "respect", "Grandpa".

But I believe this site was set up to provide information on the out doors. If you don't like that......

We are just a bunch of "stupid kids"?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Swiper Naster I am 58 a grandfather and not a moderator (you should be thankfull) this sight is designed to help everyone have fun and catch fish, most of us freely give advise on locations and tackle. We share because we want everyone to enjoy being outdoors and heving a little success. I am guessing some one gave up what you think is your own little honey hole, either way "get a life." I would also llike know why YOU are on this sight, you sure don't want to give any information, just take from us willing to share.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have exact coordinates of 95&#37; of the amazing holes on the big and little darby. If this bickering continues I will post them!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I bet I know who has the other 5%, and "Grandpa" will take them to his grave.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> The stupidity continues...
> 
> No, everyone doesn't know about the smallmouth in our streams. No, there aren't "hundreds" canoeing and fishing it daily. And, no, not everyone is C&R minded or understanding of just how fragile these lotic resources truly are.
> 
> ...



I'm right along with you Wiper. I've fished the Darby for over thirty years. Everyone knows about the Darby. But not everyone will name their stretch.
There are too many people who do not practice C&R. They fish to eat. Plus they leave their trash behind. These same people will break all the rules on size limit too.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haha, I find it humorous that I am young and ignorant to the power of the world wide web, as the younger generation unarguable has a much better grasp on its 'magical powers' than old farts like you do. I have no problem calling you an old fart, because when people respond to one of my posts stating that I am 'young' or am lacking 'respect', they are always old farts.

I realize you haven&#8217;t been young in a while, and forget that you too were a_degenerate_ young person, who didn't mind sharing even the most trivial and obvious information, such as Darby holding smallies. The nation&#8217;s youth has hardly changed; old farts such as you have though!

Again, GET A LIFE.....and...grow up .

PS: If you are not indeed an old fart, and are just a young man with a stick up his hiney...where did you go wrong? Get back to me in a PM, maybe I can help? It will be like "How Stella Got Her Groove Back", but instead of Stella......WHIPER SWIPER!!!!!!!!!! Whadda ya say?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

And BTW, if you guys want to blame Darby's faultering integrity on people leaving trash or keeping a few smallmouth here and there, you are out of your mind. If an environmentally focused education, job, or upbringing wasn't provided to you in life (I was luckily blessed with all), pick up the dispatch, or visit any of the websites listed within this link.
http://www.darbycreeks.org/Links.htm
What you have mentioned are the most minuteproblems the Darby has faced, and will be facing as time progresses.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Triple Post, for the win.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Triple Post, for the win.


What? No grand slam?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wiper, sounds to me like there is some sort of personal grudge against younger generations. It's always in the absence of a good argument one would resort to such petty insults.


The Darby has a great population of smallmouth, and the advice given here isn't going to create some sort of calamitous defeat of these waterways as you suggest. Please relax a little bit, I can assure you that your catch rate on these areas will not diminish anytime soon. There are always going to be people who break the rules and don't practice catch and release, but if we decided not to help anyone based on this, these forums in which "you get information" would be mostly pointless.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

don't forget about the area with all the white fence, that area is great.
What about the little darby, no one wants to talk about it?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

(Sigh...)

You guys are right. Share every detail of your adventures. Trust that everyone who reads your words is honorable. Believe that there's plenty of fish to go around, and you can't possibly harm a fragile ecosystem by just telling a "few" internet friends. The water in this crick is getting a little too shallow for my taste.

Just in case one of you may like an example of the proper way to post a report, try this-- TomC on the GMR

Engage the brain, and try to see the difference. Or, have a grown-up explain it to you.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

CARP 104,

I think your assumption that Wiper Swiper has some underlying issues when dealing with the younger generation...possibly other people in general. If you look at his past threads, he has butted into a discussion written by a young man who was having trouble with a bully at school. Swiper had the gull to question the integrity of the young man, and proceed to get the thread shut down. Kudos there. Mature to say the least. 

It seems as if this thread has run astray also, and I apologize to anyone who is displeased by this...I just feel certain people have to be dealt with, especially the type that enjoy attempting to defend an obviously un-sound argument about Da Darby.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Basskisser1 said:


> I'm right along with you Wiper. I've fished the Darby for over thirty years. Everyone knows about the Darby. But not everyone will name their stretch.
> There are too many people who do not practice C&R. *They fish to eat. Plus they leave their trash behind. These same people will break all the rules on size limit too.*


I hunt to eat too.

I don't leave shot gun shells laying around on the ground, nor do I kill more game then I eat let alone what the law allows.

Your stero type is very incorrect.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I already kept and fried all the fish out of the Little Darby.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

I always fish the Darby, i have fished most of that creek and am now starting to fish the Little Darby. I have my holes and i keep them to myself but i know im not the only one fishing those spots. I've seen others fishing those spots, and at the same time they still produce fish . Allot of times i will catch a fish right behind the person who just fished it. If the creek is kept care of and people obey the limit laws the fish will always be there and the fishing good. How did this thread even get like this? It started with someone telling about a good trip they had.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Reread from the begining, youll see grouchy grandpa didn't like someone sharing their spot.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't mean to cause so much of a argument. I'm just new to the whole fishing thing. I get the feeling that quite a few people here forget what it means to actually go through the process of learning how to fish. 

I came out with a hook, a string and pole/reel that I can barely even work. I took a starters fishing lesson in Gander Mountain and thought I'd give the fishing hobby a try. It gets me far away from computers. I enjoy working with computers but every now and then I really need to get a break from technology. 

During the meeting I was told that a lot of fisherman would be willing to do guides for new anglers who are just learning. They made it seem like all I had to do was find a website. Easy enough I thought. So far that hasn't proven to be true. *shrugs* maybe I'm doing something wrong.

So, my next idea was to try to get a idea on what spots other anglers are fishing at that are relatively close to my house. I didn't realize just how closely guarded a fishing location was. My apologizes if I offended anyone.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Can you say Wiper Swiper don't like Wipper Snappers? LOL!

You tell him MLAROSA. I got your back. LOL!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

JignPig Guide said:


> Can you say Wiper Swiper don't like Wipper Snappers? LOL!
> 
> You tell him MLAROSA. I got your back. LOL!


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!! BTW when you taking me out Jeff?

Also, Crazy, I'd be more than willing to take you out on the canoe up to hoover sometime if you'd like. Generally people will help you out, this is an extrem exception here. We usually see something like this once or twice a year.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Crazyheaven,

There are plenty of legitimate anglers on this site who would be more than willing to take you out into the streams and show you the ropes. They might be reluctant to take you to their 'honey hole', but if they consider their honey hole to be an entire stream, chances are they aren't worth a darn when it comes to advice!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> I didn't realize just how closely guarded a fishing location was.


most of our fishing spots are not gaurded, ive been killing crappies at hoover..and even catching bass, saugeyes and catfish. as well as more bass at alum and in the scioto and darby! so there no gaurded secret spots, just get out there and fish


> my next idea was to try to get a idea on what spots other anglers are fishing at that are relatively close to my house


dont know where you live but in columbus go to hoover, alum, oshay, griggs lakes and fish the tangy, scioto, and darby rivers..no secrets, everyone knows there are there and they all have lots of fish!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2007)

It's called "fishing," not "catching," right?

Crazy, just go out and have a good time whenever you are able. There is more water around you than you (or anyone else here) can fish, so try as many spots as you can. I oughta keep my 38 yo (am I a youngster or an oldster?) mouth shut, but I also think that if the health of the Darby were in danger of being compromised from fishing pressure, the DNR might be on top of things, AND I might argue that the folks who are serious enough about fishing to be reading internet forums are probably not the evil poachers who are going to litter your precious honey hole with the carcasses of all the poor smallies they pull outta there. But maybe I'm wrong and there's a whole bunch of lurkers out there just waiting to hear about my favorite spot, which is just south of Scioto Park in the faster moving current behind the island. I've NEVER seen anyone else there. I wonder now if it'll be crowded next time I go.


----------



## Oldcrow (Sep 4, 2007)

kwohlwe,

I fished that spot a few times last year and had good luck. Mostly rock bass and white bass with a few smallies as well. I did lose a pair of sunglasses!  Haven't fished there this year. Has the water level there been wadable?


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

Well if it makes all of you guys feel better, i read the forum everyday and i never go to others peoples spots. I have actually never even fished the darby and 90% of my fishing is for smallmouth in streams.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2007)

Haven't been there yet this year, but it's on the list of "soons." It's just a nice place to be, if you care for water up to your waist, lots of birds, the sun on your back, a nice breeze, and a fish or two...


----------



## Oldcrow (Sep 4, 2007)

Agreed. I just can't get a feel for the water level since the USGS site provides data for much closer to the Oshay damn. Always seems to be too high. I guess I'll just have to check it out.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

I will say that I am only 33, don't know if that makes me young or old, been fishing the Darby since I was 13, but I have seen areas of the Darby trashed and producing less fish and less size. This is one particular area that I'm talking about here and this area has been made more accessible to the general public than when I was growing up. I do know also that siltation and runoff from farmers fields and construction have caused the most damage to these waters that used to be waist deep that are now mudholes and knee deep.....therein lies the real threat. The Darby is not under attack, nor will it ever be threatened by overfishing, because it's not an easy place to fish even if someone tells you where they are or what to use. If you can't present it properly...they won't hit it!!! I can remember the days when I used to catch a lil' bit of everything in some of these holes. Now I primarily bass fish it and that's all I catch. The Darby is not a lake where you're going to catch 30 or 40 of anything in a couple hours. Point being....take care and respect the natural resources and others around us. They are going to change for the better and the worse. Population growth and the lack of education is the only threat to anything!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Slabs nailed it.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Yep, well put Slabs.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Slabs' got it with the last line.

*"Population growth and the lack of education is the only threat to anything!"*

I'm not trying to be anymore complicated than that. Fishing pressure IS just another stressor for the smallmouth population in Darby Creek. The disappearance of riparian habitat, an explosion of impervious surfacing and the subsequent loading of storm water runoff, a proliferation of golf courses and manicured lawns are all a result of our burgeoning population. As Slabs said, siltation seems to be increasing and suffocating the substrait that is the start of the smallmouth's food chain. What we've got is a drainage that runs at higher flows during minor rain events causing greater erosion in the dead Seasons. At its only gonna get worse.

Crittergitter correctly noted that an 18" smallie in that creek is from 12 or so years ago. The stream was in far better shape then, than it is today...or will be tomorrow. The scars we are leaving aren't fatal, but an inevitable path of degraded water quality by the increasing competition for fresh water and accelerated drainage, aren't reversable. We can only slow it down.

So...stressors on the riverine smallie go way beyond angling. How much angling? During what predictable seasonal location? During the spawn? In Winter hidey holes? In shallow oxygenated riffles through Summer drought? Pre-spawn staging in the creek mouths? Fall shadowing of the shad schools? Spare me the presentation arguement, when you know the location my wife can catch them on a Mepps in-line spinner.

Now...the lack of education kicks in. You guys feel that freely sharing location before you sense an education can't possibly harm a population. How foolish, and smacking of youthful indiscretion.

The web doesn't discriminate. Everyone should rightfully enjoy the location regardless of their education.

I'm sorry, I don't see it that way. Which is why I find Slabs' following declaration so absurd...

*"The Darby is not under attack, nor will it ever be threatened by overfishing..."* 

Slabs, in 15 years you'll be a genius. I hope this year's spawn provides you with some 20 inchers.

Peace.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Peace be with you too.


----------



## Oldcrow (Sep 4, 2007)

Swiper,

I think everyone understands and even agrees with at least some of what you have put forth in this post. The problem is your persistent assumption that it is only young people that are the root of all fishing evils. Surely you must know that ignorance has no age boundaries? In fact, in my experience, when I see people leave behind the styrofoam nightcrawler containers, cigarette butts and other trash they are equally likely to be older folks as younger folks. Your argument would have been much stronger if you hadn't taken needless, unfounded cheap shots.


----------



## crtr03 (May 11, 2008)

Now i know everyone fishies for smallmouths in the darby but has anyone done any catfishing there. I know they are in there just dont really know where to start.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

crtr03 said:


> Now i know everyone fishies for smallmouths in the darby but has anyone done any catfishing there. I know they are in there just dont really know where to start.


LoL your in the wrong thread if your looking for honey holes. LOL


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

MLAROSA said:


> LoL your in the wrong thread if your looking for honey holes. LOL


QFT... apparently just QFT is to short


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

All I'm saying is this..... I don't know where you fish the Darby at WiperSwiper.....if it's in Champaign County, then you guys up there must be tearing it up, because where I fish it....whenever I go to my "honey holes".....I do not see a single soul fishing unless they just happen to be in a canoe. Now I do see people in the places that have easy public access leaving trash, keeping fish, and disrespecting the environment in general, bait dunkers. I never see them catching lots of fish and I see them catching even less bass. If it is Champaign County, I can understand why you wouldn't want to share, because I know how it is up that way on the Mad as well and the surrounding area. I don't even like to go up that way, afraid to leave my vehicle or any other possessions unguarded.

If your wife can catch them on a Mepp's spinner, LOL, then yeah, I wouldn't discuss that location, because I can tell you, like I said, that where I fish....that is not flying for anything over about 8", LOL and you definitely don't want me fishing anywhere near there 'cause you'd be mad when nothing will bite when you come behind me, because I've caught them all. The parts that I fish have Rock Bass that will hit the biggest spinnerbait in your tackle box, LOL. 9" Rock Bass my friend. I'm no amateur, been doing this for 20 years on the same stretches and don't claim to be an expert or genius either. The fish prove me wrong every time I think that! 

As far as 18" fish go...I caught one last year and nobody wanted to believe me, but I did have a friend with me...all the proof I needed. I catch and release 99% of the time and I do not keep bass at all!!! I do not use live bait! There's to your genius! Would love to fish with you. Bring your Mepp's spinners, LOL. I remember when I was 8 or 9 and that was one of the first lures I was given to use and learn with. By the way....I don't even bother fishing the Darby until the hot summer months when the fish in the lakes move off to deep water as I am usually shorebound or wading! I don't need to fish the spawn to catch fish, LOL. I grew up in southeastern ohio fishing always cool, spring fed, crystal clear, creeks where you could see monster smallmouth swimming around that were as spooky as trout. The Darby is hardly a comparison........ I've learned most of what I know from the older folks kind enough to share a hole, secret, pattern, tip, or trick. Obviously you're not that guy. I love helping people out, helping them enjoy the outdoors, because there have been many that have helped me along the way and I would consider myself a pretty fair multispecies fisherman. Share on!!! Respect the environment/natural resources and the people around you. Peace to you all, keep on fishin'!!! I love it!!!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I'm glad to see that some things never change.
Wiper is right, he just has no patience or tact for explaining it.
ANY angler would get WAAAY more information from me saying "I fished a central Ohio stream. water temp was ______, weather was _____, everything I caught were in the seams, hitting on the drop, etc..." as opposed to "slayed 'em north of the XX bridge, half mile up in the deep hole."
Because the first report teached you soemthing other than where to fish, it teaches you how to fish and whay the fish are doing what they are doing.

Those in the know will know how to apply this information. Those who may not be in the know won't be able to come and poach a bunch of fish out of a delicate stream just by Googling it on the internet.

There's been over 1,800 views of this thread. Can anyone with a straight face say they are certain that all 1,800+ viewers will be resposible with their new found location information?
Of course not. So whay post locations then? the answer is there is no good reason. If someone starting out really needs to know where to go to get started, then simply share that info via PM or email.
Go ahead and try it. If you need a good stretch to fish, feel fre to email me and I'll send you a map. Just as long as it stays off the general board where anyone could be viewing it.
[email protected]


The following, by the way is just nonsense:



MLAROSA said:


> Cry me a river.
> 
> The darby has a bag limit of 1 fish over 15 inches and is well posted and patrolled. Anyone who has rented a canoe at trapper johns and ever fished a day in their life knows the darby has small mouth in it. Which believe it or not, is "hundreds" of people.
> 
> Don't bash someone on here for catching fish and posting location and lure.



The Darby does NOT have a 1 fish limit over 15"es. Some strecthes of it do, but not all. And it is anything but well posted. I know of only two access points that have the limit signs.
And in 20+ years of fishing her regularly, I have NEVER seen it "patrolled" by anyone. Well patrolled may be the silliest thing I've ever heard.

And Mushijobah, with your extensive background I'm surprised to have never seen you or your name mentioned in any of the many environemntal events pertaining to the Darby.
If you are interested, I can point you in the direction of sevral organizations and/or significant causes to get involved with.
Here's one for starters and really the most pressing issue tha Darby watershed faces right now:
http://lawnaeration.com/darbymatters/darby.html

PLEASE guys, location information should indeed be shared, but it should be shared responsibly with responsible, environmentally concious anglers.
You can insure this by exchanging location informatin via PM's, emails, phone calls, hand written letters, smoke signals, whatever.....but open location posting of small streams on the public section of such a popular site is about the worst thing you can do for your favorite flow.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Any central ohio fisherman with an IQ over 100 knows there are lots of smallies in Darby. On top of those fishermen, the dispatch cranks out articles about the darby a few times a year reporting every threat mentionable on the stream. It doesn't take an environmental activist for the darby to know this, it takes someone who can read. 

And as far as my name not being mentioned at any 'environmental events pertaining Darby', why would it? Tons of people realize what is going on there. Just read the paper, or if you can't read, watch the local news. That is for the general public. My knowledge, along with many others, comes with an education. I don't know why you think the 'names would be mentioned' of every college/highschool student in central ohio who has studied the darby extensively. Even for people employed to help stream studies (me, 2006-2007, intern), why would names be mentioned? 

The biggest misconception here is that Darby is a secret. It aint. PERIOD. It's a national scenic river. People know about it, and its fish. Nuff said.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for putting a positive, informative spin on this thread Andy


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hash it out via PM. This topic has been discussed plenty of times in the pass, do a search and you'll see they all end up the same way.

Have a great day!!!

Sowbelly


----------

